# Tennessee 2016



## richg99 (Jan 15, 2016)

Just a thread to round up some guys/ gals to fish together this Spring...Summer.

I'm in for Dale Hollow or Chickamuaga after May first.

Please post here and subscribe to this thread if you have an interest.

richg99


----------



## Ictalurus (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm in! 

Going to limit it to west TN though. KY Lake, TN River, Reelfoot Lake are all nice places with facilities.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm not locked into Dale H etc. It's 3 hours to Nashville for me. I drive 2 hours every time I go fish West Galveston bay.

Let's see who and when we might get together.
richg99


----------



## Fishfreek (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm in. I will come up to Crossville and stay with my neice. Not familiar with the lakes but willing to go pretty much anywhere.


----------



## Bigwrench (Jan 15, 2016)

I need to spend some time on Chick & Dale Hollow also so I could possibly drive over for a weekend thing depending on the time frame


----------



## pymybob (Jan 15, 2016)

Would love to hit Dale Hollow for some panfish!


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 15, 2016)

Absolutely. I'm sure my fishing partner would be game as well. I know we are planning to venture out to KY Lake this spring since my family purchased some property out there. Would also love to fish Dale Hollow since I live close(ish). Never been out to Chickamauga.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 15, 2016)

Fishfreak....I wonder if your relative in Crossville happens to be in Fairfield Glade (mailing address is Crossville). We are in FG for the summer months.

richg99


----------



## Fishfreek (Jan 15, 2016)

richg99 said:


> Fishfreak....I wonder if your relative in Crossville happens to be in Fairfield Glade (mailing address is Crossville). We are in FG for the summer months.
> 
> richg99




She lives a big apartment complex just next to the Little Obed River on Hwy 127. It really close to downtown Crossville.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 15, 2016)

Gotcha. I've driven by the Obed, but never saw it up close. Supposed to be some muskies in it, way upstream. 

richg99


----------



## Bigwrench (Jan 16, 2016)

It's pretty much the same distance for me to DH as it is Chick and have always wanted to fish either one , hopefully we can make this happen


----------



## Fishfreek (Jan 16, 2016)

Can we do it after MAY 6TH that's the last day of college semester for my neice.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 16, 2016)

We can do it any time you all want. I'm tied up the weekend of May 13 th. I have to fly back to Houston for a graduation.

I guess we should just post up some preference dates. 

I am not restricted to weekends. Some guys might be. There is no way that we will please everyone.

So...let's start with May June.
Who has an interest and what date(s) are you OK with?

richg99. OK for all of May, all of June except May /11/12/13/14/15/16

next???

richg99


----------



## Fishfreek (Jan 16, 2016)

I am good for any date after MAY 6TH and any in June. I will adjust my travel plans around the date you guys choose. I guess we should also pick a lake. I vote for Dale Hollow. Never been and always wanted to fish it.


----------



## Bigwrench (Jan 16, 2016)

Any weekend in June works for me


----------



## TNtroller (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm pretty flexible on when and where, but should be a fun gathering. DH or the Chick are easy drives for me, but other locations are good as well.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 17, 2016)

Great.. The more the merrier.


----------



## keelme (Jan 17, 2016)

get a date i'll see what I can do


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 17, 2016)

Sounds like fun. I usually spend a week in April with my Dad and brothers fishing the Tennessee river. Wishing you all the best of luck!


----------



## richg99 (Jan 17, 2016)

Depending on Mrs. G's wishes, I might arrive during the last two weeks of April in Crossville TN. 

Let us know when/where you will be and maybe we can have an impromptu TN river fish-off. A couple of the earlier respondents already live in TN. We only need a couple of boats (I have one) to get 4 or 5 of us out on the water.

richg99


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 18, 2016)

richg99 said:


> Depending on Mrs. G's wishes, I might arrive during the last two weeks of April in Crossville TN.
> 
> Let us know when/where you will be and maybe we can have an impromptu TN river fish-off. A couple of the earlier respondents already live in TN. We only need a couple of boats (I have one) to get 4 or 5 of us out on the water.
> 
> richg99



Sounds good. We usually put in at Savannah. We fish for stripes and catfish. Those stripes are fun to catch. I'll keep you posted, nothing firm yet.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 20, 2016)

I'll be good for any weekend. Possibly during the week if conditions are right and I don't feel like working.


----------



## Fishfreek (Jan 20, 2016)

How does the first weekend in June on Dale Hollow sound to everyone?


----------



## richg99 (Jan 20, 2016)

Sounds good enough to me.

richg99


----------



## Fishfreek (Jan 20, 2016)

Rich..... Are you familiar with launch areas on the Tennessee side?


----------



## richg99 (Jan 20, 2016)

Not at all. Never been there. Sorry.

I'd check it out, but I won't be there until late April.

richg99


----------



## Fishfreek (Jan 20, 2016)

Not a problem. I just messaged the TWRA office in Crossville. They have been helpful in the past with info. I will have my neice stop by then send the stuff to me.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 22, 2016)

I should be able to make the first weekend of June work as well.


----------



## mbweimar (Jan 22, 2016)

Man, I was just talking to my uncle from Knoxville about fishing Dale Hollow. Blue gill fishing doesn't get any better! If I have a new boat by then, I'll try to make the trip from South Florida.


----------



## Fishfreek (Jan 22, 2016)

mbweimar said:


> Man, I was just talking to my uncle from Knoxville about fishing Dale Hollow. Blue gill fishing doesn't get any better! If I have a new boat by then, I'll try to make the trip from South Florida.




Hey mb, I live on the east coast near the space center. If you're interested you could ride up with me just split some costs. The more the merrier.

If anyone wants they can like the Tennessee Wildlife Resources Agency region lll on their Facebook page. I get a fishing update for Dale Hollow and surrounding areas a couple times a week.


----------



## mbweimar (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks for the offer fishfreek! It's too far out to know whether I'll be able to take off or not, but I'll definitely keep you in mind if I can.


----------



## Fishfreek (Jan 27, 2016)

mbweimar said:


> Thanks for the offer fishfreek! It's too far out to know whether I'll be able to take off or not, but I'll definitely keep you in mind if I can.





No worries. My situation is just the opposite. I need to plan as far in advance as possible.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 2, 2016)

From the Chattanooga Fishing forum...about Dale Hollow, this week.

"What would have been my Daddy's 102 Birhday found me on the Holler doing what I love the most and thats swimming a fly trying to catch a smallmouth. Celina had about 10 inches of snow and the melting runoff had the lake rising and cooling off. Didn't kill em but did have a decent trip and the scenery is worth the drive,saw Eagles,Turkeys,Deer, and an Otter, man what a pretty place. The Water temp was around 48 down and up to where the rivers split it was close to 44. Ya'll need to get up there and take in that winter bite before it's over you want regret it."

https://www.chattanoogafishingforum.com/forums/get-attachment.asp?action=view&attachmentid=59580

Sorry, I can't get the attachment posted on the other site to open up. If I give you a LINK, then you have to join the site to be able to see it. It is a picture of very healthy big smallie. Here is the LINK... 

https://www.chattanoogafishingforum.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=86908&posts=21


----------



## richg99 (Feb 2, 2016)

AND.....Last summer a friend and I hired guide Rogne Brown to take us on Chickamauga. My buddy caught 15 and I caught ONE....(ouch). But, Rogne was a great guide and we only had him for a half day.

Today, I read, in the Chattanooga Fishing Forum, about Rogne's latest results with a local fisherman.

12.1 lbs! Might want to include the Chick in our summer exploits.

richg99

https://www.chattanoogafishingforum.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=86965&posts=17

.....you probably can't see it without signing up on the forum....

https://www.chattanoogafishingforum.com/forums/get-attachment.asp?action=view&attachmentid=59596


----------



## Bigwrench (Feb 2, 2016)

richg99 said:


> AND.....Last summer a friend and I hired guide Rogne Brown to take us on Chickamauga. My buddy caught 15 and I caught ONE....(ouch). But, Rogne was a great guide and we only had him for a half day.
> 
> Today, I read, in the Chattanooga Fishing Forum, about Rogne's latest results with a local fisherman.
> 
> ...


Rogne is a force to be reckoned with on any lake but through mutual friends I have learned "He is one of the best on Chick" and if I ever need a guide on Chick "he is the guy to call hands down" ! 
https://www.flwfishing.com/anglers/rogne-brown-415807 Just in case some don't know of him


----------



## mbweimar (Feb 3, 2016)

My parents live on Watts Bar Lake. Awesome crappie fishing there! Let's just do a tour of East Tennessee!


----------



## Fishfreek (Feb 3, 2016)

I should have about 2 weeks to run around. I will hopefully hit several lakes while there. The more the merrier


----------



## Wyatt (Feb 3, 2016)

TETT - TinBoats East Tennessee Tour


----------



## Wyatt (Feb 12, 2016)

Tennessee boat and fishing expo today, Saturday, and Sunday here in Nashville. I'll be there all day Saturday attending seminars. Hope to see some of yall around. 

https://www.tnboatexpo.com/?no_redirect=true


----------



## Wyatt (Feb 15, 2016)

Picked up new Lowrance Elite 7 chirp with Navionics gold for $400 at the expo. Overall, I wasn't too impressed with the expo. There were a couple booths with good value but most of them were selling at roughly the same prices as Bass Pro. A whole crap load of boats to drool over tho.


----------



## killintime (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm in if I can get off work. Fishing the chick would be fun. They have been pulling some monsters out of there lately.


----------



## Fishfreek (Apr 4, 2016)

Well NO Tennessee for me and the boat this year. I have been dealing with some "C" issues for the last 3 years. Everything was going so well and just found out that they are going to be doing at least 2 possibly 3 more rounds of treatments. If I am able to travel at all it won't be to do any fishing.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 4, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. Your health is the most important thing. 

I never had any C issues. Spent part of Sunday in the emergency room. Just a "plumbing" (prostate) backup, though.

Prayers for you. Keep us posted.

richg99


----------



## Wyatt (Apr 11, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your luck man! Hope things get sorted out the way they need to be. 

Rich - sounds like you need a few shots of castor oil lol.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 11, 2016)

I think that castor oil fixes the other set of pipes. Ha ha. richg99


----------



## Wyatt (Apr 23, 2016)

Caught my first hybrid on Percy Priest today. He was only a little 3 pounder but put up one hell of a fight. Got him on a bone colored jumping minnow. Also landed a 5 pound largemouth about an hour later. Unfortunately I caught all 2 of my fish before 8am so the rest of the day stunk.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 23, 2016)

Good for you. 

We arrived in TN Wednesday. I've dropped the boat into the water twice. Only fished for an hour each time.

Guess I better get and get going earlier. No fish at noon!

Well done. richg99


----------

